# Fina Conversion



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2004)

*F-TYPE * 

Step 1
Smash pellets into a fine powder

Step 2
Add powder to dissolving solution (2mls per cart) Shake until fully dissolved up to 15 minutes. 

Step 3
Add oil (set aside 5mls), place sealed vial in hot water for 10 minutes to fully release hormones, shake vigorously and dump into coffee filter fixed to a glass or ceramic container. Allow to drip through (this removes binders and fillers) and swirl around gently to help through filter. Once all has passed through just throw away coffee filter ( This does take a long time so you may want to ring the filter to speed things up).

Step 4
Now pull mixture into syringe, attach syringe filter and pin and push through into sterile sealed vial.

Step 5
Now detach filter and pin, pull remaining oil into syringe, attach filter and pin again and push through into mixture until 20, 40, 60, 80 or 100mls is reached in vial. This will purge the filter of any remaining product and complete our conversion.

As long as there are no particles in the final yield you have very clean and sterile product.



*S-TYPE* 


*Separation Instructions*

Materials needed for every 5 cartridges:
1 yellow bottle of Heet (methanol 355ml) 
Coffee filters
Large glasses or jars
Distilled water
3cc of estrogen solubilizer


*Filtration*

When filtration is mentioned, it refers to placing a coffee filter over a glass or jars and pouring whatever is to be filtered through to coffee filter, into the glass or jar. A rubber band can be used to help secure the filter. 

Step 1 - Dissolve Pellets in Methanol
Dissolve 5 carts in one bottle of Heet. When pellets are dissolved, extraction is complete. Agitation and stirring will help speed up the process.


Step 2 - Filtration
Filter out the binders, squeezing the last drops of methanol solution out of the filter. You now have a methanol solution containing approximately 1g estradiol benzoate and 10g test prop.


Step 3 - Estrogen Solubilization
Add contents of the estrogen solubilizer vial to the methanol solution. Let this stand for 1 hour, no more, no less. Some precipitation may occur, that is ok.

Step 4 - Test Prop Recovery
Add 500ml water to the methanol solution. It will look like milk when the water is added, this is the test prop coming out of solution. Let this sit for 5-10 minutes, until it looks filterable (clumpy, not like milk). 

Step 5 - Filtration
Filter out the test prop as described. Let the filter completely drain, then rinse with water. Repeat this rinsing 2 more times. Now you have pure testosterone propionate, allow it to dry and it is ready for processing.


* Powder Conversion Instructions Once Recovered*

Step 1
Place powder in vial.

Step 2
Add all BA to the vial.

Step 3
Add oil to the vial, save 2 ml of oil in the small syringe for later. Gently shake vial.

Step 4
Heat mixture by placing sealed vial in hot water for 10 minutes to fully release hormones.

Step 5 - Filtration
Draw mixture into large syringe, attach syringe filter and 18G needle (place another small needle in vial to vent) then press into sealed sterile vial repeating until conversion complete.

Step 6 
Take other syringe with 2ml oil, run through Whatman into solution.


Makes 100ml @ 100mg/ml with 10gm powder recovered and 5C kit

OR

Makes 200ml @ 100mg/ml with 20gm powder recovered and 10C kit


*Universal Kits* for all of your research chemical needs.


----------



## cooter (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks second day on site and already get edgeumacated,, now just gotta figure this fina box conversion out,,  box 100 doses==== 10 carts,,,, use 4 10gr kits? split up 2 1/2 carts per kit yeilding 5,000 mg tren per kit?   i,m i good or fn up    thanks


----------



## cooter (Dec 18, 2008)

left a couple helpful tips out,, step 3 after shaking allow to cool and settle, this will let binders/glues settle at bottom,,thus helping speed up filtering process,then u only have to ring out smaller portion.. step 4 ALWAYS stick a seperate pin in sterile vail to vent while final filtering,, hope thats helps a little


----------



## unclem (Jun 6, 2010)

ahhhhh, making my own tren rocks as i put more in it to really kick ass. but the vial only gets about 4 months than it loses strngth. imo


----------



## archtype (Aug 21, 2010)

unclem said:


> ahhhhh, making my own tren rocks as i put more in it to really kick ass. but the vial only gets about 4 months than it loses strngth. imo


 
Just finished my first batch ever with Unclem's help... Thank you! : )


----------



## jw2031 (Feb 15, 2011)

*10% benzyl alcohol*

for sterilation purposes you should add 6% to 10%


----------



## danielz04 (Mar 20, 2011)

jw2031 said:


> for sterilation purposes you should add 6% to 10%



yearrrp!


----------



## bigtex5569 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here we go here we go!!! It's too easy to be true!!!!


----------



## archtype (Sep 2, 2011)

bigtex5569 said:


> Here we go here we go!!! It's too easy to be true!!!!



Trust me bro... It's true.  Just watch your amounts & keep it sterile.  Good luck!


----------



## make (Feb 23, 2012)

i put more in it to really kick ass. but the vial only gets about 4 months than it loses strngth.


----------



## overburdened (May 22, 2012)

unclem said:


> ahhhhh, making my own tren rocks as i put more in it to really kick ass. but the vial only gets about 4 months than it loses strngth. imo


I believe this to be true with tren too... and another thing with tren(fina)... the more fresh the fina is, the stronger(less degraded) the tren is.... you can always tell how good the fina is when you cut the foil pack open. If it about knocks you out from the 'fina smell', it's nice and fresh!!!!  I would like to find some actual literature on this, but I do believe that fina(probably tren in general) is easily degraded and can lose potency very quickly if not kept under ideal storage conditions....


----------



## overburdened (May 22, 2012)

jw2031 said:


> for sterilation purposes you should add 6% to 10%


Bro, BA at that % is NECROTIC TO TISSUE!!!!!!  This means it will eat away the muscle it is injected into!!!!  Practicing the most sterile technique possible(the conversion requires some things that are less than perfect as far as sterility is concerned) and then CAREFULLY heat sterilizing(tren is easily degraded with too much exposure to heat.. or prolonged exposure) and filtration....
DO NOT USE HIGH BA IN HOPES IT WILL MAKE IT STERILE!!!  YOU WILL DESTROY MUSCLE AT INJECTION SITE... AND BA, IN HIGH CONCENTRATIONS, IS NOT THE GREATEST CHEMICAL TO BE INJECTING IN YOUR BODY(obviously it is necessary, but it is NOT necessary to use it at high concentrations!!!)


----------



## colochine (May 22, 2012)

^ smart guy here.


----------



## DMik (Feb 3, 2014)

there arent any kits avail anywhere. ive been converting kits for 7 years now and i cant find a single kit. can someone please help me with really simple instructions on how to convert w/o a kit bc pellets are so expensive im scared to order and waste them.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 3, 2014)

hey bro checkout basskoller hes awesome google.him it shows sep by step

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## rutman (Feb 4, 2014)

For a 2 cart fina conversion, 

1.2ml ba
7.1ml bb

This will dissolve the crushes pellets.

Add to 31.6ml oil.
Filter 

100mg tren per ml
40ml of total gear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBurn (Apr 19, 2014)

Dissolving the pellets in methyl alc. filtering the particulates out and doing a distilled ice drip to express the crystals is a much cleaner way.  Prince is the shit and i know he is familiar with this method but its advanced and takes lots of practice to get an 80% yield....most i ever got was like 87.5 i think and i did it like 100 times.  Check out basskilleronline.com.  If you have to have gear right now use the BA/BB (magic solution) cause you will get like 75mg/cc with this method...by the way using 4 carts in a solution ment for 3 carts isn't going to give you 33% higher mg...MG will be higher of course but it's not proportional.

Aaron S.


----------



## seabiscuit hogg (Jun 7, 2018)

Haha happy memories on here.


----------

